# Happy Birthday Roxy



## Goblin

Happy Birthday Roxy! Hope you have many, many more!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

*Happy Birthday*

Roxy,
A Song in the Style of Gilbert and Sullivan.

Brightly shines your birthing day,
Joyous hours we give the greeting.
Wither ,wither thou art fleeting,
Fickle moment prithee stay.

Tho the day be so momentous,
And with gifts are quite stupendous.
Will the Spook surprise you yet,
With a smart sparkly baguette.:smoking:

And, I do not mean a bread stick,
Forty carets are what's wanting.
Such a task is never daunting,
If you use your Credit quick,
Tiffany's is just the trick.
Fa la la la la
Fa la la la la
Fa la la
Fa la la
Fal la la la.....


----------



## Zurgh

I wish you better than my 1 eye & bloody fingers typing you "happy birthday!"...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Happy Birthday my dear.....hope it is a GRAND day!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

A very happy Birthday to you Roxy


----------



## Tater1970

Happy Birthday Roxy have a great day


----------



## Joiseygal

Happy Birthday Roxy. Enjoy and I hope you get everything you wish for.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Have a great day and year ahead!


----------



## Sinister

Happy Birthday, Roxy! Here lately I have just been lurking, but seeing you had a birthday, I had to drop in here and give you a shout out. Hope you have a great day and all your fondest wishes come true.


----------



## trishaanne

Happy Birthday Roxy, I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Rahnefan

HBD Roxy!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy Birthday to the Post Queen!


----------



## DeathTouch

Happy Birthday Roxy!


----------



## The Creepster

Happy B-day Roxy........I hope you enjoy the SHOW!


----------



## Spooky1

I can't see to type after Creepster's post. 

Happy Birthday to the love of my life. Long live the Post Ho Queen.


----------



## IMU

Happy Bday Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, all! The choir sang "Happy Birthday" to me this morning, Spooky1 and I just got back from lunch at one of our favorite cafes, did some weeding in the butterfly garden, and I have an orchestra rehearsal this evening. What more could anyone ask for a birthday?

Spooky1 got me a Midnight Syndicate CD (the Dungeons & Dragons soundtrack), a Starbucks gift card, and the new Charlaine Harris book in the Sookie Stackhouse series ("Dead in the Family").

Creepster, thanks so much for posting that picture of yourself. I think you need to lift a few more weights, though:googly:


----------



## bobzilla




----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN

Happy B day Roxy.... have a great day


----------



## beelce

Hope you have an outstanding birthday Roxy!!


----------



## madmomma

Happy Birthday, Roxy. Hope you enjoy the rest of your day! Seems like you got some "interesting" posts that I'm sure you won't forget


----------



## scareme

Happiest of Birthdays to you!
Happiest of Birthdays to you!
Happiest of Birthdays dearest Roxy!
Happiest of Birthdays to you!

Last year for your birthday you were traveling. Sounds like this year you are not home much either. Happy Birthday to such a busy girl!


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## niblique71

Happy Birthday Roxy


----------



## morbidmike

happy birthday to my favorite boat rower!!! have a great on your sweetness


----------



## Wildcat

It's Roxy's birthday it would seam.
Aloud her age I would never scream.
For if I did I'm sure I'd be found.
In her haunt safe under ground.

So I'll wish her well on her day.
A good one for her is what I'll pray.
Sit back and relax is the normal way.
But your prop won't get done thinking that way.


Oh ya. Happy birthday Roxy.


----------



## nixie

Happy Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Happy Birthday Roxy!!!!


----------



## weeatpoison

Haaaaaaappy birthday!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Have a great one, Rox. You R0X0Rs our B0X0RS!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Happy Happy Birthday, Roxie


----------



## DarkLore

Happy Birthday RoxyBlue!!


----------



## Otaku

Happy Birthday, Roxy!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Happy Birthday ROXY!

That's an awesome clip Otaku!!


----------



## lewlew

Happy Birthday Roxy! Hope you had a GREAT day!


----------



## fick209

Happy Birthday Roxy, hope all your birthday wishes came true!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Happy Birthday!


----------



## The_Caretaker

Happy belated B'day


----------



## Spooklights

Happy late Birthday, Roxy! Sorry I missed it...I hope you had a great day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy birthday to ya Roxy!!!!! Sorry I wasn't on here to wish it sooner.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

appy B-day Roxy!


----------



## psyko99

Happy Birthday Roxie!


----------



## sharpobject

Happy Belated Birthday !! (sorry - I was on vacation - celebrating on your behalf, of course)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Happy Belated Birthday Roxy!! I hope you enjoyed a wonderful day!!*


----------



## madmomma

Hope you had a very Happy Birthday Roxie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks again, everyone


----------

